# "Young Folks"



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a good tune: http://youtube.com/watch_fullscreen...E11E0FD2B23:8A51374783A7BCE6&fs=1&title=Peter

Live: http://www.youtube.com/watch_fullsc...E11E0FD2B23:8A51374783A7BCE6&fs=1&title=Peter Bjorn & John - Live on TV


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> It's a good tune:


Agreed. I heard it on a TV commercial the other day.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This may be a better version. The one that I linked takes a long time to load.


----------

